# Plugins for Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.3



## michaelp (Jul 9, 2021)

I currently use the old Adobe  Photoshop Lightroom 6 (6.14) and Luminar 4 with Nik (DxO) Collection 4 on macOS Mojave.

I recently downloaded the *new* and confusingly versioned *Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.3 *which is free (in AU or NZ only) but only has basic features, although you can upgrade to "Premium".

However, there appears to be no way to install plugins for Nik and Luminar. The only option I see is to *Edit in PhotoShop*, which I do not have installed.
There is no Plugin Manager to be seen on any menu. When I run Luminar's plugin installer it does not find Lr 4.3, but does find 6.14.

In 6.14  I can choose to edit in both Nik and Luminar .

I have Googled the issue without success. 

I don't want to "upgrade to premium" only to find I cannot use my plugins. I  note that every feature that is available in Premium is clearly marked and of course you are promoted to upgrade to get the full featured app at every "opportunity" and plugins is not mentioned. "Plugin" does not return any results in the built-in Help search.

Does anyone know how to get plugins working in this version?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi

No, Lightroom Desktop (so current version 4.3) does not support plugins (even the premium version).

The local replacement for Lightroom 6 is Lightroom Classic, which supports plugins the same as Lr6 did.


----------



## michaelp (Jul 9, 2021)

Aha! So you does get wot you pays for! Thanks for clarifying that Paul.


----------

